# first winter with a small dog. Need a warm coat!



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Our new little 5 yr old chiweenie needs a warm coat! It doesn't get too cold here, usually never gets below freezing even, but it does get very chilly and breezy and she shivers sometimes indoors, or after a walk. We bought her a little thin sweater, but it isn't good quality and doesn't seem warm enough. Is there anyone here who knows of a good and actually WARM coat for a little dog during winter? When we're inside, she loves to just burrow into big fluffly blankets and naps. Hopefully with a warm coat, she'll be happier.


----------



## crow (Nov 18, 2015)

Booties are even more important than a coat! I grew up with a jack russel terrier. I'd suggest looking around ebay or Amazon and paying attention to materials you know are warm.


----------



## OutbackRat (Oct 9, 2015)

Do you need a waterproof coat for outside or just a warm snuggly coat for inside? If you need a waterproof coat for outside then I'd suggest checking horse rug manufacturers. Often they make dog coats as well. Otherwise if you sew or know someone who can you can get a sewing pattern online and make some from fleece or any other fabric you want. I crocheted my dog a coat but outside it does pick up dirt and burrs badly.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Out pit hates the cold. His favorite items are a really nice coastal farms hoody, made very well and as thick and soft as a human quality nice hoody. Not as thick, but super soft and comfy are the pj's sold at dr foster.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Hurta and Ruffwear make some great coats! Check for some cyber monday sales too


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Aww Your pitty baby is so cute!! Yeah, they have short fur too so I can imagine even a big dog like him can get cold in chilly weather! Ruffwear is great. Our little chi mix has only 3 legs, so we went through a couple harnesses before spending the money on the ruffwear webster harness and it's been great! Totally escape proof and she can't wiggle out of it like the others. I'll have to look at their sweaters too.

I mostly just need a warm coat, doesn't have to be waterproof since it barely rains here. And if it does rain, it's usually over in a couple hours.

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll try looking some of those brands up!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

The "sizes" they usually go by is length in inches from collar to tail. If you have a locally owned pet store near you they might carry some good coats. Its sometimes easier to bring the pup to the store and try things on so you can get the best fit the first time.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I ended up buying her this hoodie. It will still be over a week before it arrives (even though I ordered it 5 days ago, grr). I hope it's warm enough! I can also look more at local pet supply stores, but there really isn't much option out there!
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=27030

Also highly considering buying one of those pajamas! Sometimes even indoors, she will be shivering, and I can't always tell if it's excitement or if she's chilly! I thought this design here was pretty cute! 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+1298+28275+31767&pcatid=31767


----------

